# Going to Sept Hamm show + doing pick ups?



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

As title says really, just curious if anyone is going to the Sept Hamm show is is picking up - or prepared to pick up - numbers of preordered and obv prepaid for reptiles for other ppl?

Very interested to find out who`s offering such a service this year - obv as well for a worthwhile fee.


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

Likewise, pwease! 

:mrgreen:

Thank you!

So far, I only know about "Coach To The Show"...

x


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

yes we will be doing the usual collection service, should have a lot of sellers stock lists over the next few weeks as well, if you want a list to see what will be on offer for september please amil me at [email protected]


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

i might be going if so i will pick stuff up for ppl


----------



## sacredart (Dec 9, 2008)

*BUMP!*

Anyone else? 

:notworthy:

Otherwise, I will probably book a seat with "Coach To The Show"...



hazza12 said:


> i might be going if so i will pick stuff up for ppl


More than willing to do this for others as well, if anyone is in need? (PM).

x


----------



## Jay-Jay (Jun 16, 2009)

I would be interested in a few reps can anyone please pm me thats going and let me know how to proceed.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

im going and doing pick ups


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's a link as well http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/341791-pick-up-hamm-reptile-show.html

I dunno, things i do for you guys! :whistling2:


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

can anyone tell me if there are any tortoises at hamm and approx prices including hatchlings, or do you know who to get in touch with regarding this.thanks


----------



## mountainkings (Jun 28, 2009)

*pick up at Hamm*



stacy said:


> im going and doing pick ups


 Hi Stacy
Please could you let me know how much you will charge for 4-6 baby kingsnakes

Thanks

Neil


----------

